# Will Letrozole completely reverse a puffy nip?



## MikeyBlayze1 (May 28, 2014)

a week and a half ago i overdosed on testosterone. 500 mg test prop the 1st week and i was fine. so next monday i did it again and BAM Gyno(symptoms) I started to build up tissue in my left pec(dont know wtf the actual tissue  is, maybe fat from the estrogen?) and i got a large nipple. No lumps but my nipple was huge and my pec went from perfectly flat and symetrical to sticking out like a tit. . anyway 1 week and a half later, without injecting, my left chest looks 100 times better and theres alot less fat/tissue in my left pec compared to my right.My left chest still isnt perfectly symetrical its just my nipple and lower part is sticking out. i just started at letrozole 2.5mg per day today..  LIKE I SAID I HAVE NO LUMPS JUST BLOAT IN MY CHEST AND A PUFFY NIPLE. will letrozole at 2.5mg per day completely reverse gyno symptoms a week and a half old, or will i need surgery? im light weight freaking out seeing as i have a girlfriend and all, and my muscles/body are/is the 2nd thing shes most attracted to about me.


----------



## TheLupinator (May 28, 2014)

Hard to say. Post a pic of your gf and I'll see if I can tell


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 28, 2014)

HAHAHAHA. You "overdosed" on test!!!! That's classic. Did the cops show up with a Narcan shot and revive you?

I'd get some nolva if you're that worried about it. 20mg a day for a few weeks won't kill you even if you don't have gyno.

Stop the juice.


----------



## MikeyBlayze1 (May 28, 2014)

serious answers please


----------



## Iron1 (May 28, 2014)

You didn't develop true gyno in a week and a half.


----------



## DF (May 28, 2014)

Were you using an AI?


----------



## MikeyBlayze1 (May 28, 2014)

Iron1 said:


> You didn't develop true gyno in a week and a half.



I know its not true Gyno just wondering if i will attain symmetry  again because my right pec/chest was unaffected


----------



## TriniJuice (May 28, 2014)

MikeyBlayze1 said:


> serious answers please



Lupi pretty much hit the nail of the head lol
quit taking that Letro and listen to DYS


----------



## MikeyBlayze1 (May 28, 2014)

DF said:


> Were you using an AI?



No i was not using an AI please dont flame me for it. I know it was dumb i have a legit source NOW so wont ever make the same mistake again just hoping i can correct this 1


----------



## MikeyBlayze1 (May 28, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> Lupi pretty much hit the nail of the head lol
> quit taking that Letro and listen to DYS



ill buy nolvadex for letro rebound ina month


----------



## DF (May 28, 2014)

MikeyBlayze1 said:


> No i was not using an AI please dont flame me for it. I know it was dumb i have a legit source NOW so wont ever make the same mistake again just hoping i can correct this 1



Always have an AI on hand even if you don't plan on using.  You are probably just holding water.  As Iron said you don't have gyno after a week & a half using test.  If you are worried do as DYS said with the Nolva.


----------



## MikeyBlayze1 (May 28, 2014)

DF said:


> Always have an AI on hand even if you don't plan on using.  You are probably just holding water.  As Iron said you don't have gyno after a week & a half using test.  If you are worried do as DYS said with the Nolva.



what will nolva do that letro doesnt?


----------



## MikeyBlayze1 (May 28, 2014)

DF said:


> Always have an AI on hand even if you don't plan on using.  You are probably just holding water.  As Iron said you don't have gyno after a week & a half using test.  If you are worried do as DYS said with the Nolva.



my basic knowledge is letro kills estro nolvadex stops estro from affecting you.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 28, 2014)

What's the number 1 thing your gf is most attracted to?


----------



## MikeyBlayze1 (May 28, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> What's the number 1 thing your gf is most attracted to?



my love and compassion for her (dead serious her exact words)


----------



## TheLupinator (May 28, 2014)

Compassion? Wtf is compassion? Hope its not contagious


----------



## TheLupinator (May 28, 2014)

You def need letro


----------



## MikeyBlayze1 (May 28, 2014)

serious discussion please. Will pseudo-gyno go away after 1 and a half weeks with no treatment and then a month of letro at 2.5mg and stable test levels


----------



## MikeyBlayze1 (May 28, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> You def need letro



Took my 1st 2.5mg of letro today.....its in liquid form and i squirted it onto my tongue, i had an instant chemical reaction so i know it worked.. I ended up collapsing on the floor. (it happens sometimes when i take new drugs)


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 28, 2014)

MikeyBlayze1 said:


> serious answers please



I gave you one when I was done laughing about you "OD'ing" on test.



MikeyBlayze1 said:


> what will nolva do that letro doesnt?



Nolva is a SERM, Letro is an AI. Read up and learn the difference.



MikeyBlayze1 said:


> my love and compassion for her (dead serious her exact words)



RUUUUUUUUUNNNNN. She's either bat shit crazy, or is gonna give you the old keep a nigga baby, or a combination of the 2.

Class dismissed!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 28, 2014)

MikeyBlayze1 said:


> serious discussion please. Will pseudo-gyno go away after 1 and a half weeks with no treatment and then a month of letro at 2.5mg and stable test levels



No. Pseudo gyno is fat deposits letro won't do anything for fat.


----------



## Iron1 (May 28, 2014)

MikeyBlayze1 said:


> Took my 1st 2.5mg of letro today.....its in liquid form and i squirted it onto my tongue, i had an instant chemical reaction so i know it worked.. *I ended up collapsing on the floor. (it happens sometimes when i take new drugs)*



What the fukk? Seriously?
How often does this happen?
This sounds like a serious problem, just dropping unconscious to the floor is anything but normal.

Have you seen a doctor for this condition?
Why is a little body fat bothering you but collapsing to the floor is not?

While you ready a response, I'll ask a question nobody else has.
What has your weight done since before you noticed this puffyness and now?


----------



## bronco (May 28, 2014)

Fukin trolls


----------



## MikeyBlayze1 (May 28, 2014)

Iron1 said:


> What the fukk? Seriously?
> How often does this happen?
> This sounds like a serious problem, just dropping unconscious to the floor is anything but normal.
> 
> ...



Im a proffesional model ill post pics of me 3 days before symptoms started. and i wasnt unconscious when i fell just i lost balance it happens when i take drugs sometimes idk y


----------



## MikeyBlayze1 (May 28, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> No. Pseudo gyno is fat deposits letro won't do anything for fat.



my bad missunderstood the term pseudo-gyno i thought it meant puffy nipples and tissue buildup but not teh actual lumps or anything... like i thought pseudo-gyno was teh earliest stage


----------



## DreamChaser (May 28, 2014)

DYS gace u the answer start 20mgs nolva and taper down.....


----------



## MikeyBlayze1 (May 28, 2014)

oh i cant upload photos for some reason nvm


----------



## MikeyBlayze1 (May 28, 2014)

DreamChaser said:


> DYS gace u the answer start 20mgs nolva and taper down.....



so my letro is useless?


----------



## DreamChaser (May 28, 2014)

MikeyBlayze1 said:


> so my letro is useless?



Letro will help if u already have fully devoloped gyno to minimize and some cases but not gauranteed to shrink or get rid completely but a different ai or nolva is what you need...


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 28, 2014)

MikeyBlayze1 said:


> so my letro is useless?



Try it again. If you pass out and hit the floor again, I'd stay away...


----------



## DF (May 28, 2014)

I saw a hot chick naked once... I had the same reaction.... passed out & hit the floor.


----------



## MikeyBlayze1 (May 28, 2014)

"SERMS like Clomid, Tamox and others, only BLOCKS estrogen at some receptors like the breast glands. But it WILL NOT lower estrogen in your body!" letro will kill all estrogen in my body why does it matter wether i take nolva if theres no estrogen to block? i would like better answers than do this because i said so


----------



## JAXNY (May 28, 2014)

I'm gonna flame you Because you don't listen. You wee given advice about this last week. 
You even PM me and I told you to stop your cycle. 
You do not get gyno in 2 weeks and it's most likely some thing else. Stoping the cycle 2 weeks in won't harm you. 
You have no business doing AAS at this time in your life. 
1 You do not know what you ars doing, you haven't done your research and you were not propely prepared. 
Based on your photo yyour photo your physique does not even have a solid base for you go begin doing AAS 
I told you not to worry. Just quit the cycle and the puffiness will go away with out you taking anything else. And here You are taking letro not even knowing what it does or how it works. 
That puffiness could be from many things not even AAS related. 
I told you I had worse and it went away. Here you are adding another drug. 
When your clit gets larger then you can start worrying.


----------



## MikeyBlayze1 (May 28, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> I'm gonna flame you Because you don't listen. You wee given advice about this last week.
> You even PM me and I told you to stop your cycle.
> You do not get gyno in 2 weeks and it's most likely some thing else. Stoping the cycle 2 weeks in won't harm you.
> You have no business doing AAS at this time in your life.
> ...



i did stop my cycle and im on letro now so should i quit letro and start nolvadex or stay on letro and taper off?


----------



## JAXNY (May 28, 2014)

you stopped your cycle....so you half listened.

reread what i just said the answer is right there.


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 28, 2014)

High school kids never listen. I didn't


----------



## Get Some (May 28, 2014)

There is so much bad information in this thread I don't know where to start... seems like there are so many misconceptions concerning gyno.

Nolva will treat the symptoms but not fix the problem... you need a suicide inhibitor to get existing gyno out. Letro is the absolute best but not recommended for long term use. Use it to bring the gyno back down and then hop on some arimidex to control it going forward. If you use nolva throughout your cycle, your gyno will return after PCT in most cases.

I can't believe the number of people that think it takes weeks or months to develop gyno. Just because you don't "feel" a longer estered test kick in until 4-8 weeks doesn't mean it's not already working. Just 2.5 days after your first pin of Test E, the concentration in your body is high enough to elevate e2 levels by a considerable margin. It doesn't take much to puff up a nip and not much more to start creating a lump. The only way to get rid of that lump is through surgery or by controlling it with letro. 

The only way I would recommend Nolva during cycle is if you started a week before your first pin to give the tamoxifen a chance to occupy the receptors that aromatase is looking to bond with.


----------



## MikeyBlayze1 (May 28, 2014)

thanks Get Some is letro a suicide inhibitor?


----------



## JAXNY (May 28, 2014)

Get Some said:


> There is so much bad information in this thread I don't know where to start... seems like there are so many misconceptions concerning gyno.
> 
> Nolva will treat the symptoms but not fix the problem... you need a suicide inhibitor to get existing gyno out. Letro is the absolute best but not recommended for long term use. Use it to bring the gyno back down and then hop on some arimidex to control it going forward. If you use nolva throughout your cycle, your gyno will return after PCT in most cases.
> 
> ...


Any slight possibility of gyno after a meer 2 weeks will go away on its own with out anything additional taken. Period.


----------



## Get Some (May 28, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> Any slight possibility of gyno after a meer 2 weeks will go away on its own with out anything additional taken. Period.



If he stopped the cycle then chances are it will go away on its own. To say "period" is foolish as everyone is different. Deal in absolutes as little as possible my friend


----------



## MikeyBlayze1 (May 28, 2014)

Get Some said:


> If he stopped the cycle then chances are it will go away on its own. To say "period" is foolish as everyone is different. Deal in absolutes as little as possible my friend



So letro is fine i dont have to switch to 
    Exemestane (Aromasin)?


----------



## Get Some (May 28, 2014)

MikeyBlayze1 said:


> So letro is fine i dont have to switch to
> Exemestane (Aromasin)?



If you stopped your cycle and don't plan on restarting just give it a week or two and see how it goes, no need to freak out yet. Give this one time and report back to us


----------



## JAXNY (May 28, 2014)

Get Some said:


> If he stopped the cycle then chances are it will go away on its own. To say "period" is foolish as everyone is different. Deal in absolutes as little as possible my friend



He took one or 2 shots. I have had much worse go away with just backing the dosage down. He has completely stopped. Not that much has developed that it won't go away. Now the kid is injecting himself with letro and does,t even know how to use it. He didn't even give it a chance to go away. 
Hey do what you want. Load yourself up on a bunch of AI'S.  FOR 2 shots of test. Ridiculous


----------



## Get Some (May 28, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> He took one or 2 shots. I have had much worse go away with just backing the dosage down. He has completely stopped. Not that much has developed that it won't go away. Now the kid is injecting himself with letro and does,t even know how to use it. He didn't even give it a chance to go away.
> Hey do what you want. Load yourself up on a bunch of AI'S.  FOR 2 shots of test. Ridiculous



I told him in the last post that it will likely go away and not to worry yet as long as he doesn't start again

And I hope he's not INJECTING the letro, lol


----------



## MikeyBlayze1 (May 28, 2014)

nope just putting it on my tongue 2.5mg in liquid form is a very small amount of liquid


----------



## Get Some (May 28, 2014)

MikeyBlayze1 said:


> nope just putting it on my tongue 2.5mg in liquid form is a very small amount of liquid



Are you sure? It's usually 2.5mg/ml so you'd need a full ml.... not like a ml is a lot of fluid but you make it seem like a drop


----------



## MikeyBlayze1 (May 28, 2014)

Get Some said:


> Are you sure? It's usually 2.5mg/ml so you'd need a full ml.... not like a ml is a lot of fluid but you make it seem like a drop



it comes with a syringe in ml's but its so much smaller than the syring you use to inject AAS


----------



## MikeyBlayze1 (May 28, 2014)

oh lol i had taken 1/10 of a ml earlier today just took the right dose man im trippin!!


----------



## Get Some (May 28, 2014)

MikeyBlayze1 said:


> oh lol i had taken 1/10 of a ml earlier today just took the right dose man im trippin!!



ya, hopefully you shook it up before you drew it out because sometimes the active ingredient settles to the bottom


----------



## Jayjay82 (May 28, 2014)

Hey you need to do some more research on what you are putting in your body or plan to just like jaxny said stop EVERYTHING I would personally be more concerned about passing out when taking a new chemical than gyno ever think there is something else going on that is causing you to have these pronounced symptoms I would definitely go to a doc and get a full check up with bloods seriously you need to reevaluate your situation taking more may not be the answer taking nothing may be the answer


----------



## AlphaD (May 28, 2014)

MikeyBlayze1 said:


> a week and a half ago i overdosed on testosterone. 500 mg test prop .



Hahahaha,  wheres Hulk at!? Hulk he overdosed on 500mgs!  No where near your 3gs!


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 28, 2014)

I just realized this is the "Pro model" from last week. Haha. Wow. I give up.


----------



## AlphaD (May 29, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> I just realized this is the "Pro model" from last week. Haha. Wow. I give up.



I say keep doing the cycle and just model Victoria Secrets bras......


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 29, 2014)

Get Some said:


> There is so much bad information in this thread I don't know where to start... seems like there are so many misconceptions concerning gyno.
> 
> Nolva will treat the symptoms but not fix the problem... you need a suicide inhibitor to get existing gyno out. Letro is the absolute best but not recommended for long term use. Use it to bring the gyno back down and then hop on some arimidex to control it going forward. If you use nolva throughout your cycle, your gyno will return after PCT in most cases.
> 
> ...




I'm not one to start internet pissing matches, and I agree with a lot of what you are saying. But I have personally, and know plenty of others, who have successfully used Nolva to combat gyno when starting at the first signs of gyno...puffy itchy nips, etc. I never said he didn't need an AI, I just said he also needs nolva. Once you get a mass, all bets are off.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 29, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> I say keep doing the cycle and just model Victoria Secrets bras......



Haha Hahahahhaa haha that's ****ing a fantastic idea. 

Still waiting to see some of this kids professional modeling pictures. He's the only model in the world that doesn't have any pictures of himself laying around.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 29, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Haha Hahahahhaa haha that's ****ing a fantastic idea.
> 
> Still waiting to see some of this kids professional modeling pictures. He's the only model in the world that doesn't have any pictures of himself laying around.



No shit. My lil cousin is some kind of gay ass model. He thinks he's Mr. Fitness. He's 160 soaking wet. He has an 8-pack, I'll give him that. I don't do the book, but my wife does, and all that kid posts is pics from his shoots, or selfies of himself. Pure Faggotry. He does do some shoots with some pretty smokin babes though...I'll give him that too.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 29, 2014)

Faggotry. Lol.


----------



## TriniJuice (May 29, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> I just realized this is the "Pro model" from last week. Haha. Wow. I give up.



^^^Lol this^^^^

Wait.....why would a young girl wanna kill her estro


----------



## MikeyBlayze1 (May 29, 2014)

Brb going to make a new account and post pics


----------



## DreamChaser (May 29, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> I just realized this is the "Pro model" from last week. Haha. Wow. I give up.



lmao no wonder he passed out and hit the floor trying a new drug


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 29, 2014)

MikeyBlayze1 said:


> Brb going to make a new account and post pics



Please don't. Listen to the advice that was given today and last week. Go back to high school and graduate. Then you can worry about growing tits for modeling.


----------



## DF (May 29, 2014)

I wouldn't call a puffy nip gyno, but maybe I'm splitting hairs.  If an AI was on hand the puffy nip issue would probably resolve without letro.


----------



## TriniJuice (May 29, 2014)

Strutting your stuff down the runway isn't gonna build you any muscle...maybe in your FUPA (fat upper puzzy area)


----------



## MikeyBlayze1 (May 29, 2014)

How are you supposed to take letro? Under your tongue or on your tongue And swallow...or either way is fine?


----------



## TriniJuice (May 29, 2014)

MikeyBlayze1 said:


> How are you supposed to take letro? Under your tongue or on your tongue And swallow...or either way is fine?



Since your pretty good at swallowing u might as well stick to that...


----------



## MikeyBlayze1 (May 29, 2014)

Serious answers please....just hooked up up with my girlfriend we were making out and she felt on my left chest it made me so self conscious cuz there is wayyy more tissue there ugh ****


----------



## MikeyBlayze1 (May 29, 2014)

Just as i typed that i felt a difference in my left chest....either the fat/tissue shifted to my right chest or the tissue went down just like that.... None of this is in my head btw


----------



## TriniJuice (May 29, 2014)

MikeyBlayze1 said:


> Serious answers please....just hooked up up with my girlfriend we were making out and she felt on my left chest it made me so self conscious cuz there is wayyy more tissue there ugh ****



Maybe you both should swallow together;
Tell her to bite your tit...yeah..don't get self conscious; 
Just let it happen...


----------



## TheLupinator (May 29, 2014)

What's the over/under percentage his girlfriend is Kevlin?... I put it at 32% and currently taking bets


----------



## snake (May 29, 2014)

MB1,

I think most of this is in your head but if JAXNY told me to eat Brillo pads and it would fix my problem, there wouldn't be a clean pot in my house.


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 29, 2014)

Duuuude...this pic of you is from Oct of 2013 and you look the fukking same. Do you even have a legitimate problem or is this just some trolling shit cause you're bored at night an mommy and daddy went to sleep??? Seems like you fukked up your last cycle too cause skinny and tits like that don't mix....







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 29, 2014)

HahahahahahahahahahahahahajajajahajajajajahahahahahahahahahahahaHahaha Hahahahhaa wowwwwwww what the ****. Is this dude serious? 

And your nips have always been ****ed up man.


----------



## Canadian muscle (May 29, 2014)

If the hard tissue has formed and the gland has grown if can only shrink.
But it will not go away.

Once hard tissue is formed surgery is required for removal


----------



## Canadian muscle (May 29, 2014)

That doesn't look so bad if you ask me.


----------



## JAXNY (May 29, 2014)

Get Some said:


> I told him in the last post that it will likely go away and not to worry yet as long as he doesn't start again
> 
> And I hope he's not INJECTING the letro, lol



Hell. He doesn't know how anything else works or what it does before he uses it, He might be injecting the letro, I was typing fast earlier, so I said that wrong. LOL... BUT I wouldn't doubt it if he tried injecting it right into his, Wink wink " gyno".


----------



## MikeyBlayze1 (May 29, 2014)

That picture was when i was natural lol


----------



## DreamChaser (May 29, 2014)

MikeyBlayze1 said:


> That picture was when i was natural lol



Your still fukiking natty u used test for 2 weeks....... Fukking eat ALOT looks like your a food deprived little kid


----------



## hulksmash (May 29, 2014)

What the hell?

Mikey=


----------



## MikeyBlayze1 (May 29, 2014)

Im not a troll  Ok im on day 2 of letro at 2.5 mg's....And iv official deter-mend that ITS NOT TRUE GYNO.....Iv read that hi estrogen causes fat cells to multiply and im 100% sure thats just what happened...The hi estro caused my aerola to grow big AF (its normal now) and the hi estro caused the tiny amount of fat cells in my chest to multiply since they feed off that shyt. My chest has slowly stopped sticking out and is receeding in more everyday, hopefully the letro will make the process faster. With 0 estrogen in my body the fat cells should die out and my skin should receed back to its regular place. I will update as time goes by


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 29, 2014)

MikeyBlayze1 said:


> Im not a troll  Ok im on day 2 of letro at 2.5 mg's....And iv official deter-mend that ITS NOT TRUE GYNO.....Iv read that hi estrogen causes fat cells to multiply and im 100% sure thats just what happened...The hi estro caused my aerola to grow big AF (its normal now) and the hi estro caused the tiny amount of fat cells in my chest to multiply since they feed off that shyt. My chest has slowly stopped sticking out and is receeding in more everyday, hopefully the letro will make the process faster. With 0 estrogen in my body the fat cells should die out and my skin should receed back to its regular place. I will update as time goes by



Your are indeed a TROLL. Go away. I can bet you've never even done steroids and are here just to get people to follow your ridiculous social media. Fukk, you dont even work out!!! Look at you man!!! No business even talking about steroids cause you're that dumb. Get some friends, quit acting like a child, and grow up. This place is for adults which you clearly cant even portray.

I hope you get banned soon


----------



## Get Some (May 29, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I'm not one to start internet pissing matches, and I agree with a lot of what you are saying. But I have personally, and know plenty of others, who have successfully used Nolva to combat gyno when starting at the first signs of gyno...puffy itchy nips, etc. I never said he didn't need an AI, I just said he also needs nolva. *Once you get a mass, all bets are off*.



I agree with that last part and mentioned you could use nolva to control it. I was just speaking scientifically and should have laid it out clearer saying that a SERM will not break a bond in an e2 molecule to release the aromatase to be pissed out... an AI will do this. So, if you start nolva early enough, you will be fine. That's why I mentioned that starting a little bit before your first pin is a good idea.


----------



## Get Some (May 29, 2014)

MikeyBlayze1 said:


> Just as i typed that i felt a difference in my left chest....*either the fat/tissue shifted to my right chest* or the tissue went down just like that.... None of this is in my head btw



What the fukk? Stop playing musical tits and just move on with your life..... If you don't worry about it, it will go away. And if it doesn't go away, then you probably deserve it.


----------



## MikeyBlayze1 (May 29, 2014)

Get Some said:


> What the fukk? Stop playing musical tits and just move on with your life..... If you don't worry about it, it will go away. And if it doesn't go away, then you probably deserve it.



ok Get Some how long until letro actualy stops estrogen production? (not how long till i visual see a difference)


----------



## MikeyBlayze1 (May 29, 2014)

bout to just take 17.5 mg of letrozole all at one time


----------



## MikeyBlayze1 (May 29, 2014)

err nvm just calculated and its not a good idea


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 29, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I'm not one to start internet pissing matches, and I agree with a lot of what you are saying. But I have personally, and know plenty of others, who have successfully used Nolva to combat gyno when starting at the first signs of gyno...puffy itchy nips, etc. I never said he didn't need an AI, I just said he also needs nolva. Once you get a mass, all bets are off.



You are absolutely correct DYS. Gyno can be successfully treated and reversed with a SERM alone. Ralox and nolva specifically, with ralox being the better option of the two. Do a quick pubmed search and a search of the medical literature and you'll see that SERMs are the preferred method of treatment and far more efficacious than using AIs. Studies have found AI's, letro and adex, to be effective less than 50% of the time while jol a and ralox are effective 75% of the time or more. And that's including treating pubertal gyno years and years down the road. Couple this with the fact that I can definitively tell you Yale New Haven. Hospital, it's subsidiaries, and NYC metro area hospitals ALL prescribe SERMs to treat gyno, and you'll see why I always suggest SERMs. AI's are useful to help control estrogen and prevent recurrence but the most effective and preferred treatment, excluding surgery, is SERMs by and far.


----------



## MikeyBlayze1 (May 29, 2014)

ok well i have no lumps i have pseudogyno


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 29, 2014)

MikeyBlayze1 said:


> ok well i have no lumps i have pseudogyno



Then get off the letro and AAS.


----------



## MikeyBlayze1 (May 29, 2014)

specificaly a buildup of fat cells caused by hi estrogen im on day 2 of letro and according to some research on women it takes a max 78 hours to crash estro


----------



## MikeyBlayze1 (May 29, 2014)

pseudogyno is caused by hi estrogen dude look it up its just not as bad as true gyno


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 29, 2014)

MikeyBlayze1 said:


> pseudogyno is caused by hi estrogen dude look it up its just not as bad as true gyno



I don't need to look anything up, I've done so already. You on the other hand are self medicating with prescription drugs that you have absolutely no clue about what they do or how they work. Turn your gaze back at yourself and reevaluate your statement. You have yet to even do blood work to know if you have elevated estradiol and lastly, even in the presence of high E2, fat accumulation will still take time...just like it would for gyno. 

Letro is not a treatment for pseudo gyno. Losing body fat is the treatment.


----------



## Iron1 (May 29, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Losing body fat is the treatment.



Which is exactly why I asked him to answer what his bodyweight has done since before "overdosing" on test vs now.

I did chuckle when he asked you to look it up.


----------



## MikeyBlayze1 (May 29, 2014)

its not body fat its fat accumulation from estrogen what makes u think 500 mg of test prop injected all at one time for 2 weeks with no AI isnt capable of doing everything im saying its doing?


----------



## MikeyBlayze1 (May 29, 2014)

my bodyfat is low AF in the single digits last time i checked i was on 100 mg of test 200 mg tren for like 2 months and it was at 6 % .....stopped doing that cycle cuz i ran out of money


----------



## Iron1 (May 29, 2014)

MikeyBlayze1 said:


> its not body fat its fat accumulation from estrogen what makes u think 500 mg of test prop injected all at one time for 2 weeks with no AI isnt capable of doing everything im saying its doing?



Fat is fat.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 29, 2014)

Ur body fat is low Yea and so is your amount of muscle mass. Your skin and bones. And nipples. Just stop everything and I'm sure you'll go back to being in runway shape. *


----------



## MikeyBlayze1 (May 29, 2014)

ok wateverr...


----------



## MikeyBlayze1 (May 29, 2014)

Ur body fat is low Yea and so is your amount of muscle mass. Your skin and bones. And nipples. Just stop everything and I'm sure you'll go back to being in runway shape. *



na im never coming off im gunna inject on monday....i think the letro should kick in by then


----------



## Iron1 (May 29, 2014)

MikeyBlayze1 said:


> i was on 100 mg of test 200 mg tren for like 2 months and it was at 6 % .....stopped doing that cycle cuz i ran out of money





MikeyBlayze1 said:


> na im never coming off im gunna inject on monday....i think the letro should kick in by then




You really have no business messing with AAS of any sort with your level of knowledge on the subject.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 29, 2014)

Good plan. Close this thread.


----------



## bronco (May 29, 2014)

MikeyBlayze1 said:


> its not body fat its fat accumulation from estrogen what makes u think 500 mg of test prop injected all at one time for 2 weeks with no AI isnt capable of doing everything im saying its doing?



I call bullshit. How do inject 500mg test p at once?


----------



## MikeyBlayze1 (May 29, 2014)

bronco said:


> I call bullshit. How do inject 500mg test p at once?



i put 5 cc's of test prop in the syring and injected it


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 29, 2014)

That's a big syringe.


----------



## DreamChaser (May 29, 2014)

MikeyBlayze1 said:


> its not body fat its fat accumulation from estrogen what makes u think 500 mg of test prop injected all at one time for 2 weeks with no AI isnt capable of doing everything im saying its doing?



I guess your modeling career is not going to well if 100mgs of test and 200mgs of tren emptied your wallet.You are truelly ignorant and need to close your mouth and listen....


----------



## MikeyBlayze1 (May 29, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> That's a big syringe.



my syring goes up to 10 cc's


----------



## Iron1 (May 29, 2014)

You're going to run out of sh*t to spout off the top of your head sooner or later.
This is mildly amusing though.


----------



## MikeyBlayze1 (May 29, 2014)

it emptied my wallet badly


----------



## bronco (May 29, 2014)

MikeyBlayze1 said:


> i put 5 cc's of test prop in the syring and injected it



No way you would be able to walk the next day. Why dont you go troll somewhere else


----------



## Get Some (May 29, 2014)

Please don't post in this thread anymore everyone, thanks


----------



## DF (May 29, 2014)

Closed this thread


----------

